# CS : Go



## NoasArcAngel (May 10, 2013)

All CS:GO Related discussions and players go here. 

Anyone who owns and plays cs go, please post your steam id / player name and i will update the list. All discussions related to matches to be played by tdf members to be made here.

1. Noasarcangel ( waytoGO )
2. d3p
3. flyingcowfx
4. tachyon1986
5. arjitsinha 
6. avinandan ( cherry012)
7. Aaruni 
8. Digital_Fragger ( Melody )


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: The CS GO thread.*

Nice try but this thread is epic phail.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: The CS GO thread.*

IIRC there is already a thread for this game.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: The CS GO thread.*

anyway no one posts in the old threads.. let's start fresh.. 
@op 
furious_gamer, Extreme Gamer, ThinkNoDigit  (Hunter) also play the game.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: The CS GO thread.*

add gamerganesh.

@OP:- If possible include steam profile of them.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: The CS GO thread.*

Very very very much needed update today. reduced fog to improve visibility on official maps. 
tunnel to b plat is somewhat clear now.


----------



## d3p (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: The CS GO thread.*

Hm...Thread was created quite a long time back.

Anyway Ask gta0gagan to post his steam id. 

Meantime, Unofficial Server for TDF Playdate is ready to rock & roll.

Rig : 

Intel C2Q Q6600, DG33FB Board, 4GB DDR2 800Mhz CL5, 2x 1TB Black RAID 1, Storm Scout 2, GTX650TI.

So lets plan our playdates properly on every weekends & hit good games.

I'm trying to grab Airtel 20Mbps line for same. But during our Halo CE playdate [which never took place], Members faced lot of ping issues speciallyBSNL & MTNL users.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: The CS GO thread.*

BSNL and MTNL users always have ping issues anyway 

Awesome rig for the server.. 
msg me on steam if you want any help with hosting any game..


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: The CS GO thread.*



d3p said:


> Hm...Thread was created quite a long time back.
> 
> Anyway Ask gta0gagan to post his steam id.
> 
> ...



IP address?


----------



## d3p (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: The CS GO thread.*



Extreme Gamer said:


> IP address?



I have a dynamic ip, so it changes everytime i reconnect. I will share the IP when we have playdate.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: The CS GO thread.*



d3p said:


> I have a dynamic ip, so it changes everytime i reconnect. I will share the IP when we have playdate.


Okay.


----------



## d3p (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: The CS GO thread.*



Digital Fragger said:


> BSNL and MTNL users always have ping issues anyway
> 
> Awesome rig for the server..
> msg me on steam if you want any help with hosting any game..



Thanks Man, took a while to get it build [its difficult to build a second hand rig within in budget limit & ofc finding right seller.]

Now, we need to have a separate section for Playdate Stuff rather than maintaining a single thread for multiple games. What say ??


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: The CS GO thread.*

i have CS GO...just PM me when you guys are playing CS...


----------



## ThinkNoDigit (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: The CS GO thread.*



ghouse12311 said:


> i have CS GO...just PM me when you guys are playing CS...


Everyday after 8PM.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: The CS GO thread.*

Steam Workshop :: Dust 2 Control [CP Example]

Guys download this map.

This is an official Capture The Flag map for CS GO.


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 1, 2013)

*Re: The CS GO thread.*

Bump


----------



## lovedonator (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: The CS GO thread.*

Steamid- theds09


----------



## DVJex (Aug 15, 2013)

*Re: The CS GO thread.*



Allu Azad said:


> Counter-Strike: Global Offensive to go the way of Dota with crate drops for aesthetic items, escalating tournament prize pools | PCGamesN



crate-expectations-cs-go-getting-tf2-style-drops/
CS GO arms deal

GO might become F2P. But the good thing is that the silenced M4 is back. 

EDIT: Nvm, silenced guns suck.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: The CS GO thread.*

Check this out :

*cloud-2.steampowered.com/ugc/882991428075225778/4D7F7B680024E3321464449C6C6D0766D190CD3E/


----------



## d3p (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: The CS GO thread.*



DVJex said:


> crate-expectations-cs-go-getting-tf2-style-drops/
> CS GO arms deal
> 
> GO might become F2P. But the good thing is that the silenced M4 is back.
> ...



Silenced Gun don't suck, when u are in a Verge of clutching a Match. So was in 1.6. Learn the pattern to spray.


----------



## ThinkNoDigit (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: The CS GO thread.*



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Check this out :
> 
> *cloud-2.steampowered.com/ugc/882991428075225778/4D7F7B680024E3321464449C6C6D0766D190CD3E/



EPIC


----------



## Digital Fragger (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: The CS GO thread.*



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Check this out :
> 
> *cloud-2.steampowered.com/ugc/882991428075225778/4D7F7B680024E3321464449C6C6D0766D190CD3E/



 too bad it won't work in CSGO..


----------



## Desmond (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: The CS GO thread.*

Just see how CTs many he killed with one bomb.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: The CS GO thread.*



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Just see how CTs many he killed with one bomb.



Yeah, dumb bots...  

wp that guy.


----------



## DVJex (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: The CS GO thread.*



d3p said:


> Silenced Gun don't suck, when u are in a Verge of clutching a Match. So was in 1.6. Learn the pattern to spray.


The guns have been out for a while,so it's now personal preference. I kinda prefer the stock M4 and have no preferences between USP and p2000. And in 1.6 and CSS, there is only one M4, the M4A1. In GO we have a more powerful M4A4 vs a M4A1 with a smaller clip. I prefer the M4A4 since my aim isnt good enough for a 20 bullet magazine .
A silenced M4 has lesser recoil, one of the reasons to use it with the silencer since 1.6 .



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Check this out :
> 
> *cloud-2.steampowered.com/ugc/882991428075225778/4D7F7B680024E3321464449C6C6D0766D190CD3E/


lol



Digital Fragger said:


> too bad it won't work in CSGO..


It doesnt work with humans. If they realize it's under the barrel.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: The CS GO thread.*

They have added two guns and being able to choose one from loadout for the same reason, personal choice. find out which guns fits your style of play.. if you are more accurate and want to go sneaky beaky like, the m4a1-s.. if you like to spray a lil, you need higher clip of m4a1. 

if m4a1-s is given full clip, m4a1 would have been dead.


----------



## DVJex (Aug 31, 2013)

*Re: The CS GO thread.*



Digital Fragger said:


> They have added two guns and being able to choose one from loadout for the same reason, personal choice. find out which guns fits your style of play.. if you are more accurate and want to go sneaky beaky like, the m4a1-s.. if you like to spray a lil, you need higher clip of m4a1.
> 
> if m4a1-s is given full clip, m4a1 would have been dead.





DVJex said:


> The guns have been out for a while,so it's now personal preference. I kinda prefer the stock M4 and have no preferences between USP and p2000. And in 1.6 and CSS, there is only one M4, the M4A1. In GO we have a more *powerful M4A4 vs a M4A1 with a smaller clip*. I prefer the M4A4 *since my aim isnt good* enough for a 20 bullet magazine .
> A silenced M4 has lesser recoil, one of the reasons to use it with the silencer since 1.6 .


I agree with M4A4 dying if M4A1 gets a full clip though...


----------



## ACidBaseD (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: The CS GO thread.*

Steam id: ACidBaseD : Steam Community :: ACidBaseD

Started playing CS about a month ago..
After using the microsoft 300rs mouse for 6years of dota, i feel the need to get a better mouse for CS..

*I have orderd the g400 from flipkart , did i make a mistake ?
*
Also for the mousepad i'll be buying the qck+ when it's in stock on flipkart.


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: The CS GO thread.*

Lol ! you the g400 guy in that server ?


----------



## ACidBaseD (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: The CS GO thread.*

LUL yes! You're id ?


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: The CS GO thread.*

Same as my username


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 20, 2013)

*Re: The CS GO thread.*

Counterstrike: Global Offensive » Competitive Skill Groups FAQ


----------



## ThinkNoDigit (Oct 4, 2013)

*Re: The CS GO thread.*

Worlds nubBest sniper in action


----------



## d3p (Oct 4, 2013)

*Re: The CS GO thread.*

^ Those were good shots dude. May be i can also improve my awp-ing someday..

Panic is the worst enemy of an AWPer in CS GO. If you know how to handle the situation, then frags are easy.

Lastly, an AWP-er hates the p90. That's the bottom line.


----------



## pramudit (Oct 4, 2013)

*Re: The CS GO thread.*

add me, i have CS:GO on steam. Id-pramudit


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Re: The CS GO thread.*

BTW got CS GO booster cards *3
if you guys want it ,then give me a game : P


----------



## ishan99 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Re: The CS GO thread.*

HEy, Whenever i try to connect to a random server in CSGO it shows that your .dll is different from that of the client,.. What is the problem??


----------



## ishan99 (Oct 16, 2013)

*Re: The CS GO thread.*

Brilliant shots dude.. Hats off.. Amazing... Inspired!!!! :O :O :O :O :O :O
give me your IP lets play a game,...


----------



## ACidBaseD (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: The CS GO thread.*



ishan99 said:


> HEy, Whenever i try to connect to a random server in CSGO it shows that your .dll is different from that of the client,.. What is the problem??



Go to steam library. Right click on CS:GO --> Click Properties --> Select "Local Files" Tab --> Click on "Verify Integrity of game cache" 
Let it complete. [It will probably download a small file]


----------



## Allu Azad (Dec 9, 2013)

*Re: The CS GO thread.*

*cloud-3.steampowered.com/ugc/508076530397627218/73BD56734BF4A2CFA26A397A3D7F77F8036C5045/


Allu Da Pro


----------



## xtremevicky (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: The CS GO thread.*

Who is playing it these days?

Indian servers?


----------



## Allu Azad (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: The CS GO thread.*



xtremevicky said:


> Who is playing it these days?
> 
> Indian servers?



Many of us play regularly . There are Indian servers .


----------



## xtremevicky (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: The CS GO thread.*

Hey. Can you please give me your steam id?

Also, Please ping the server info for any Indian server.


----------



## Allu Azad (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: The CS GO thread.*



xtremevicky said:


> Hey. Can you please give me your steam id?
> 
> Also, Please ping the server info for any Indian server.



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/173647-cs-go-thread-2.html#post1999851


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: The CS GO thread.*

Anyone from TDF playing CSGO nowadays? I got it a few days back when it was discounted.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 19, 2014)

*Re: The CS GO thread.*



thetechfreak said:


> Anyone from TDF playing CSGO nowadays? I got it a few days back when it was discounted.


we play it everyday.. Allu and d3p also play..


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 19, 2014)

*Re: The CS GO thread.*



Digital Fragger said:


> we play it everyday.. Allu and d3p also play..



cs go is really tough to play ...........

i can literally see the frames when i play...........


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 20, 2014)

*Re: The CS GO thread.*

anyone have extra cs:go i really need it cheap :/


----------



## abhidev (Mar 20, 2014)

*Re: The CS GO thread.*

it feels very different from the older CS.. :/


----------



## Allu Azad (Mar 20, 2014)

*Re: The CS GO thread.*

Do you think it should be like COD series?


----------



## abhidev (Mar 20, 2014)

*Re: The CS GO thread.*

I meant from the older series


----------



## d3p (Mar 20, 2014)

*Re: The CS GO thread.*

TDF members & CS GO are entirely 2 different things. Anyway join me at my 24Slot 64tick server, if you wish to play casual.

IP : 183.82.98.7:29002


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 20, 2014)

*Re: The CS GO thread.*

this thread looks kinda dead..........


----------



## divyam (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: The CS GO thread.*



pkkumarcool said:


> anyone have extra cs:go i really need it cheap :/


I have a copy of GO.
but will only be able to trade after 24 march coz of steam restrictions.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 15, 2014)

*Re: The CS GO thread.*

Dreamhack summer is on.. 14th June to 16th June.

Twitch
Twitch


----------



## DVJex (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: The CS GO thread.*

^ Guess i missed it. There werent any case drops this time around, were they??


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: The CS GO thread.*

na, nothing this time..  
no major updates too since phoenix..


----------



## DVJex (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: The CS GO thread.*

Ohk. A new case drop will help fund my next steam purchase  .


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: The CS GO thread.*



DVJex said:


> Ohk. A new case drop will help fund my next steam purchase  .



yeah.. i have so many winter offensive and esports winter cases piled up from drops.. was hoping they would rise in price once they stop dropping.. seems like ain't happening anytime soon though..


----------



## DVJex (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: The CS GO thread.*

Only the huntsman case quickly went up in price. Probably cause of the knife.
The rest of the cases will rise slowly.


----------



## d3p (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: The CS GO thread.*

Twitch.tv/lordnod : Join around 8:30pm tonight.

My team in Semi's. Hoping to win against NSD.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: The CS GO thread.*



d3p said:


> Twitch.tv/lordnod : Join around 8:30pm tonight.
> 
> My team in Semi's. Hoping to win against NSD.



ESL Asia ? will definitely tune in tonight..
 Good luck.


----------



## DVJex (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: The CS GO thread.*

Good luck  [MENTION=88371]d3p[/MENTION]. I'll watch it, but i lost most of my interest in GO.
And btw you decided to go pro? Or this is like a one time or something??


----------



## d3p (Jun 30, 2014)

*Re: The CS GO thread.*



DVJex said:


> Good luck  [MENTION=88371]d3p[/MENTION]. I'll watch it, but i lost most of my interest in GO.
> And btw you decided to go pro? Or this is like a one time or something??



well, i don't think i can call myself a pro here. Match was good, We were on a verge of upsetting Team Never Say Die. 

Map : Inferno

Score 16-14.

Result : Loss [facepalm moment]

Anway, match replay can be watch here.

[youtube]Yu2fpDkBxXM[/youtube]


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: The CS GO thread.*

^^are you the one commentating?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: The CS GO thread.*

Patch notes from today's update



Removed pretty flowers behind yellow car in banana.
Added a ton of flowers in other areas to compensate.
Calmed down dog in apartments.
Added a chickencoop to T spawn.
Changed max chicken population from 10 to 12.


----------



## DVJex (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: The CS GO thread.*

^ lel.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2015)

Finally started playing this game, although I play DMs only with random weapons.


----------



## Alok (Apr 13, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Finally started playing this game, although I play DMs only with random weapons.



play classic mode random online matches. Some guys are insane there, shoot them and that will be your real performance


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2015)

Alok said:


> play classic mode random online matches. Some guys are insane there, shoot them and that will be your real performance



CS GO is a sniper paradise. I hate that thing, thats why I prefer DMs. Also committing for 90 mins is too much for me and I prefer drop in drop out without any penalty for me or my team.


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 13, 2015)

[MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] We can play casual if you want. I am a noob though.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2015)

Casual I can play with drop in drop out. Committing 90 mins is not my thing really.


----------



## Alok (Apr 13, 2015)

gameranand said:


> CS GO is a sniper paradise. I hate that thing, thats why I prefer DMs. Also committing for 90 mins is too much for me and I prefer drop in drop out without any penalty for me or my team.



90 min is a problem yeah but snipers have their disadvantages too. Some handgun experts are hard to kill , they are like having one shot kill.
Demolition/DM/Arms race guys are not that much annoying cause you get re spawned quickly but in classic a big challenge.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2015)

Alok said:


> 90 min is a problem yeah but snipers have their disadvantages too. Some handgun experts are hard to kill , they are like having one shot kill.



Yeah one of the things I hate in CS GO. Bullet spray is too bad, I came from BF3 and getting torso kills is not that hard in those games but here, it means nothing. I can shot 2 shotgun bullets and he will give me a fckin HS with a handgun and I die and he did not. He took 2 shotgun bullets and lives, fckin great.


----------



## Alok (Apr 13, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Yeah one of the things I hate in CS GO. Bullet spray is too bad, I came from BF3 and getting torso kills is not that hard in those games but here, it means nothing. I can shot 2 shotgun bullets and he will give me a fckin HS with a handgun and I die and he did not. He took 2 shotgun bullets and lives, fckin great.



 so true. when I was new and was not in practise of spray pattern of ak47, I was like spray whole bullet mag on a guy and then he kills me with a single bullet


----------



## gameranand (Apr 14, 2015)

Alok said:


> so true. when I was new and was not in practise of spray pattern of ak47, I was like spray whole bullet mag on a guy and then he kills me with a single bullet



I still hate AK47. Recoil is too much but still good for 1 shot kills if you manage to get HS. A CS GO guy will get his @$$ whopped in a BF3 match as he won't understand why he is dying too much. TBH bullet spray is terrible in CS but its just old game and people have gotten used to it so Valve doesn't change that at all.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 14, 2015)

meh. CSGO has been completely reworked  [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION]. It is not the "old" game you think it to be. Movement & everything is different. All guns recoil is different. Frankly, most people criticize CSGO as they're not able to control guns or play it well. You need to learn the spray. The movement and spray feels one of the most fluid in  all FPSs. Games like BF3 are much easier to pick up IMHO(running and gunning etc, blow up tanks etc but that debate for another day).

It's not really a sniper paradise. There has been a huge nerf recently that slows them down when scoped(players like JW, kennyS, etc) have been somewhat affected by it. There is an appropriate gun for all ranges. It isn't logical to engage a sniper from long a to A-site of dust2. But in A-short of dust2 with a well placed flash AWPers will be insta killed.

If you want to get better in CSGO and get a good rank, check out TheWarOwl on YT. Great tutorials & strats on how to play the game.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 14, 2015)

Yes reworked, of course it is. Just not as per my liking, also bullet spray is terrible at best. You don't get to live with 2 shotgun bullets or 4-5 Machinegun bullets. You simply don't but here you do. I am not saying its a bad game or anything, but several factors are bad which got adopted by the community. And now they are integrated in game. Its that simple, like creep stacking was a bug in Dota but it got adopted. Similar thing happened with this game too on several points. 
And I never watch a goddamn video to learn a game, I'll play and learn and I'll die 1000 times but won't watch videos. Don't really have time to watch video instead of playing the game. Much games less time such wow.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 14, 2015)

You have to learn about eco rounds & stuff. Don't watch a video but if you don't know proper smokes and flashes it's hard to rank up. Just pull your mouse down slightly when spraying with AK47(down then slightly right after 8-10 bullets). Don't spray at long ranges(only do so in short ranges).

Always go for HSs with Ak47 at long range(it is 1 tap kill) which really helps. You might want to adjust your crosshair too as the default one is just dreadful(check this map that lets you do so: Steam Workshop :: crashz' Crosshair Generator v2 )

CSGO expects you get rifles/etc in "Buy" rounds i.e when you money is stable(rifle + armor + defuse kit when CT and maybe a pistol like p250). Shotguns are better in eco rounds(they give 900$ kill bonus instead of 300$. Shottys can be used in buy rounds as well but as they're not effective at long range people donot buy) or one can really effectively use them in short ranges(like banana in Inferno). 

The spray is to add realism. Because real world guns also recoil a lot. And a gun is never 100% accurate(esp rifles). Even the AWP in CSGO has a 98% accuracy(according to people who have analyzed ingame files).

I have played 500 hrs and have barely reached Silver 4(very scrubby rank). Internet trouble has played a big role too as I often DC between matches(and unlike dota2 we cannot pause here and even the loss of a single packet is difference of life & death).

Thing is those who like running & gunning won't ever like CSGO. You make elaborate strats, fake sites, YOLO rush & what not in the 30 rounds of compe. The rush we get when we clutch 1v3 or something similar is what that keeps everyone going(among other things).



> And I never watch a goddamn video to learn a game, I'll play and learn and I'll die 1000 times but won't watch videos. Don't really have time to watch video instead of playing the game



Everyone has a different opinion on this. But learning smokes and flashes(and some other things) have definitely helped A LOT in this game. You can't just learn some of the smokes applied without actually watching them once (in a pro match or a YT video).


----------



## sutta_boy (Apr 14, 2015)

Actually CS:GO 's physics are great, the spray pattern which everyone has been talking 'bout is realistic, maybe realism is not appreciated by gamers who like BF/COD because all they like is easy af gameplay. Ak has a huge recoil and everyone knows that, you have to be damn accurate to kill a guy with that gun, opposite to blindly spraying in games like BF and COD.

Cs go is the best competitive game out there, bf or cod players won't be able to play the game if all they want  is to spray and get the kill. CS:GO, unlike bf or cod, needs a certain amount of learning and hence it is played by a community of more matured people.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 14, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> You have to learn about eco rounds & stuff. Don't watch a video but if you don't know proper smokes and flashes it's hard to rank up. Just pull your mouse down slightly when spraying with AK47(down then slightly right after 8-10 bullets). Don't spray at long ranges(only do so in short ranges).
> 
> Always go for HSs with Ak47 at long range(it is 1 tap kill) which really helps. You might want to adjust your crosshair too as the default one is just dreadful(check this map that lets you do so: Steam Workshop :: crashz' Crosshair Generator v2 )
> 
> ...



Thanks for the tips. Cheers. 



sutta_boy said:


> Actually CS:GO 's physics are great, the spray pattern which everyone has been talking 'bout is realistic, maybe realism is not appreciated by gamers who like BF/COD because all they like is easy af gameplay. Ak has a huge recoil and everyone knows that, you have to be damn accurate to kill a guy with that gun, opposite to blindly spraying in games like BF and COD.
> 
> Cs go is the best competitive game out there, bf or cod players won't be able to play the game if all they want  is to spray and get the kill. CS:GO, unlike bf or cod, needs a certain amount of learning and hence it is played by a community of more matured people.



Wrong. Blindly spraying don't work in BF as well, I am not defending BF or anything but simply saying that CS GO is for Mature players and BF for amateurs is dumb in each and every regard. What if I say "FPS is for amateurs and RPGs are for mature gamers." Feels right ?? NO because it isn't. Gaming is about choice and getting used to. I have seen CS GO pro players getting their @sses banged in BF games so don't talk about maturity here alright.


----------



## sutta_boy (Apr 14, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Wrong. Blindly spraying don't work in BF as well, I am not defending BF or anything but simply saying that CS GO is for Mature players and BF for amateurs is dumb in each and every regard. What if I say "FPS is for amateurs and RPGs are for mature gamers." Feels right ?? NO because it isn't. Gaming is about choice and getting used to. I have seen CS GO pro players getting their @sses banged in BF games so don't talk about maturity here alright.



I actually have played BF a lot of times and all you have to do is spray and keep your position right, I am not dissing BF or anything but if compared to CS:GO - it isn't really that competitive, BF can be played without investing too much of  hard work, Cs go, on the other hand, needs a little time and practice as well as 'watching videos to learn complicated smokes', which I am damn sure you wouldn't because " _*And I never watch a goddamn video to learn a game*_ ", maturity level was indicated as well as announced when you made that sentence. I did not make the maturity statement out of thin air, I read the ignorant, cocky and arrogant replies. 

You could have said that for yourself bullet spray was terrible because you couldn't control it, and you wouldn't want to 'watch videos to learn a damn game ', a community where learning new smokes, mastering recoil and learning new strats is everything.  I've seen strats in CS;GO which will make anyone go bananas, it isnt only about running & gunning which amateur audience mostly likes and they don't wanna learn anything new. 

Thank you mate for proving my sentence right. Regards


----------



## gameranand (Apr 14, 2015)

sutta_boy said:


> I actually have played BF a lot of times and all you have to do is spray and keep your position right, I am not dissing BF or anything but if compared to CS:GO - it isn't really that competitive, BF can be played without investing too much of  hard work, Cs go, on the other hand, needs a little time and practice as well as 'watching videos to learn complicated smokes', which I am damn sure you wouldn't because " _*And I never watch a goddamn video to learn a game*_ ", maturity level was indicated as well as announced when you made that sentence. I did not make the maturity statement out of thin air, I read the ignorant, cocky and arrogant replies.
> 
> You could have said that for yourself bullet spray was terrible because you couldn't control it, and you wouldn't want to 'watch videos to learn a damn game ', a community where learning new smokes, mastering recoil and learning new strats is everything.  I've seen strats in CS;GO which will make anyone go bananas, it isnt only about running & gunning which amateur audience mostly likes and they don't wanna learn anything new.
> 
> Thank you mate for proving my sentence right. Regards



I have clocked in RPG more hours than you can even imagine which require some serious learning and planning, so again don't talk about maturity of gaming to me. I am not a big fan of FPS genre, I play it for a break from other games or with friends in co-op if they want. Also don't you think that those videos are made by someone who DIDN'T learned that move by watching videos on Youtube. Try to be like that guy and stop spoon feeding yourself alright. And yes I still abide by my point that I never watch videos of games for learning purposes, if that was arrogant and cocky and childish for you then too bad. I prefer to learn by playing game and not watching videos, here I said that again.


----------



## sutta_boy (Apr 14, 2015)

gameranand said:


> I have clocked in RPG more hours than you can even imagine which require some serious learning and planning, so again don't talk about maturity of gaming to me. I am not a big fan of FPS genre, I play it for a break from other games or with friends in co-op if they want. Also don't you think that those videos are made by someone who DIDN'T learned that move by watching videos on Youtube. Try to be like that guy and stop spoon feeding yourself alright. And yes I still abide by my point that I never watch videos of games for learning purposes, if that was arrogant and cocky and childish for you then too bad. I prefer to learn by playing game and not watching videos, here I said that again.



Congratulations, you just complemented your stupid previous reply by this one, I have to give you points on consistency though mate.

Don't talk to me about RPG's, I've almost played every RPG and guess what I will take RPG over FPS at any given day, but RPG's have a tendency to get over, I use FPS to keep me busy during RPG's. Don't try or teach me about how many hours/RPG's you've played.

You're not a big fan of FPS genre and yet you claim that CS:GO's spray and physics are terrible, wow, you're like Einstein without even studying physics.

What BS are you typing?, go and take a look at the smokes which are on YouTube, there is a reason why those smokes have tutorial, stop being a pony. You might as well as hunt, clean or farm the food you eat if you don't want to spoon feed yourself, *" Try to be like that guy and stop spoon feeding yourself alright" * this is by far the dumbest statement I've ever heard. 

I am sorry you are not cocky, arrogant or childish, you are plain dumb mate. And yeah don't use facebook or TD because you did not invent them, stop spoon feeding yourself mate ( It's sarcastic, if just in case you were wondering ).


----------



## gameranand (Apr 14, 2015)

sutta_boy said:


> Congratulations, you just complemented your stupid previous reply by this one, I have to give you points on consistency though mate.
> 
> Don't talk to me about RPG's, I've almost played every RPG and guess what I will take RPG over FPS at any given day, but RPG's have a tendency to get over, I use FPS to keep me busy during RPG's. Don't try or teach me about how many hours/RPG's you've played.
> 
> ...



Really every RPG on planet sounds kinda dumb to me, of course unless you are like 100 years old because playing all of them will take a lot of time AFAIK.

Just because I don't like FPS doesn't mean that I don't know about them so please stop it. Its like saying, you are a lawyer then why do you use computer.
Also I never said physics were terrible, hell I didn't mentioned it, all I complained was bullet spray and yes it terrible for me. Wanna prove otherwise be my guest.

Yeah that sound dumb to you because you are. So you can't really help it now can you.

Yeah thanks for the compliment, it means a lot coming from you as you are the expert it seems. Hmm what do I say to this...I do use Youtube in case you are wondering, just not to learn mechanics of games as I prefer to learn them myself not by watching videos...savvy.


----------



## DDIF (Apr 14, 2015)

sutta_boy said:


> I actually have played BF a lot of times and all you have to do is spray and keep your position right, I am not dissing BF or anything but if compared to CS:GO - it isn't really that competitive, BF can be played without investing too much of  hard work, Cs go, on the other hand, needs a little time and practice as well as 'watching videos to learn complicated smokes', which I am damn sure you wouldn't because " _*And I never watch a goddamn video to learn a game*_ ", maturity level was indicated as well as announced when you made that sentence. I did not make the maturity statement out of thin air, I read the ignorant, cocky and arrogant replies.
> 
> You could have said that for yourself bullet spray was terrible because you couldn't control it, and you wouldn't want to 'watch videos to learn a damn game ', a community where learning new smokes, mastering recoil and learning new strats is everything.  I've seen strats in CS;GO which will make anyone go bananas, it isnt only about running & gunning which amateur audience mostly likes and they don't wanna learn anything new.
> 
> Thank you mate for proving my sentence right. Regards



I will say one thing only, if CSGO is so realistic then where is bullet drop?


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 14, 2015)

Bullets get vaporized.


----------



## snap (Apr 14, 2015)

Play Arma for realism and DotA for competitiveness both better than CS


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 15, 2015)

ManiDhillon said:


> I will say one thing only, if CSGO is so realistic then where is bullet drop?


Realism != graphics. Part of it yes. Not all of it. 


snap said:


> Play Arma for realism and DotA for competitiveness both better than CS



If only you had any clue of what you were talking here. Have you even played CSGO? How many hours?


----------



## DDIF (Apr 15, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> Realism != graphics. Part of it yes. Not all of it.


No offense mate but since when is bullet drop about graphics?
Bullet drop is when bullets change trajectory in game to compensate for distance, wind and gravitational pull. So basically it is a realism mechanic like that so called "CSGO Special Bullet Spray". In CSGO guns have spray but there is no bullet drop, you just hit where your crosshair is.


----------



## snap (Apr 15, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> Realism != graphics. Part of it yes. Not all of it.
> 
> 
> If only you had any clue of what you were talking here. Have you even played CSGO? How many hours?



No need to play any inferior games when i already play DotA


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 15, 2015)

ManiDhillon said:


> No offense mate but since when is bullet drop about graphics?
> Bullet drop is when bullets change trajectory in game to compensate for distance, wind and gravitational pull. So basically it is a realism mechanic like that so called "CSGO Special Bullet Spray". In CSGO guns have spray but there is no bullet drop, you just hit where your crosshair is.



WOW. Didn't know about this. Does bf3 has this?


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 15, 2015)

Yeah BF3 does have it. Anyways I'm out of here. Just people randomly comparing with MOBAs & bashing (shows the maturity level of users).
   [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION] Well, the core mechanics of BF3 is different. It has tanks & what not. Anyways give this a read: Why CS:GO is the best multiplayer shooter out there - The Tech Report

Pro scene is non existent for BF3(more or less). People just love the fluidity of movement & the amazing map designs of CSGO. Hence the almost half a million players on a daily basis.
Anyways, a single FPS can't "have it all". Valve has to balance the meta & stuff too. Constantly changes are being made to the guns & maps in order to balance.



We cannot compare CSGO & BF3 one on one. Why? BF3 core's is different. Their outlook is on a large scale of combai(hence the tanks & stuff). CSGO focuses on the core of shooting(it's scale being lesser as its guns v guns only). It's 5v5 & the team with the best strats to defent/take a site wins. One is constantly trying to outsmart their opponents.


----------



## snap (Apr 16, 2015)

Even CoD is more realistic then CS 



Spoiler


----------



## DDIF (Apr 16, 2015)

[MENTION=57860]thetechfreak[/MENTION] Actually I was trying to convey the same thing. I do not defent BF3, I play it regularly sometimes and sometimes for months I don't even touch it.
I haven't played Bf4 for almost 4 months now. I mostly play Insurgency now (based on Source engine).
The thing is that everyone love some specific game and despite every other CS player trying to say that CSGO playbase is mature, they start hurling offence at others if someone say that they don't like CSGO or they don't find some specific mechanic of game right. This shows the how mature the players are. I never said CSGO is bad/good game, it's pretty difficult for me to play but I have many CSGO playing friends who on constant basis condemn other shooter games. Maturity right.

P.S: Good article, no offence but given time I can write a better one for BF3, BF4, Insurgency, TF2, RE Series.
Again the thing is everyone has their pick and like you said "no game has it all".


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 17, 2015)

I think only Mani has it all


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 17, 2015)

I reached Silver Elite last night  

#RoadToNova


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 19, 2015)

ranked up to gold nova master B)
road to MG for me xD
also, ak red lam incoming
ADD ME REGULAR CSGO PLAYERS- steamcommunity.com/id/flyingcowfx


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 19, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> Realism != graphics. Part of it yes. Not all of it.
> 
> 
> If only you had any clue of what you were talking here. Have you even played CSGO? How many hours?



Not a CS player, have always disliked the game starting from the original CS 1.6 but I understand what      [MENTION=57860]thetechfreak[/MENTION]  is talking about.. CS and all it's  sequels removed all the variables that are required for realism.. The result : you get a game that is 100% dependent upon skill to win.. CS is basically a FPS version of the competitiveness that goes on in MOBAs.. I m not saying playing Battlefield or CoD doesnt take skill though...
In BF/CoD, if an enemy is standing 10 meters away from you, you hipfire .. The bullet MAY or maynot hit him.. Bullets arent a perfect straight up shot when hipfiring in BF or COD, bullets are projectile based (atleast in BF, hence the drop due to gravity).. All this brings in realism but takes away part of the skill requirement.. You may have seen no-scopes on youtube montages, these things exist because of how randomly bullet travels when hipfiring..
CS on the otherhand is much simpler, with very few variables.. There is no impact of gravity, bullet spread is a pattern which you can memorize for different weapons (and move your mouse in the opposite direction to get perfectly straight multifires) ... That is why it takes a lot of skill to master
So summary : you aim to  the head, you shoot, bullet travels straight, you win , say gg ez nubs

PS: I never played CS seriously, nor do I intend to.. I have 150+ hours in BF3 mp.. (thats low I know  but I dislike FPS )
PPS : I respect CS GO players but those who play CS 1.6 in TWO THOUSAND FREAKING FIFTEEN deserve to be gelded (AKA MY HOSTEL MATES )


----------



## sutta_boy (Apr 20, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Not a CS player, have always disliked the game starting from the original CS 1.6 but I understand what      [MENTION=57860]thetechfreak[/MENTION]  is talking about.. CS and all it's  sequels removed all the variables that are required for realism.. The result : you get a game that is 100% dependent upon skill to win.. CS is basically a FPS version of the competitiveness that goes on in MOBAs.. I m not saying playing Battlefield or CoD doesnt take skill though...
> In BF/CoD, if an enemy is standing 10 meters away from you, you hipfire .. The bullet MAY or maynot hit him.. Bullets arent a perfect straight up shot when hipfiring in BF or COD, bullets are projectile based (atleast in BF, hence the drop due to gravity).. All this brings in realism but takes away part of the skill requirement.. You may have seen no-scopes on youtube montages, these things exist because of how randomly bullet travels when hipfiring..
> CS on the otherhand is much simpler, with very few variables.. There is no impact of gravity, bullet spread is a pattern which you can memorize for different weapons (and move your mouse in the opposite direction to get perfectly straight multifires) ... That is why it takes a lot of skill to master
> So summary :* you aim to  the head, you shoot, bullet travels straight, you win , say gg ez nubs*
> ...



The part in bold got me curious, what's your rank in CS:GO?. Its not as easy as you are portraying it to be, better said than done.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 20, 2015)

I know dude, that was a joke.. relax man   and i dont play CS 

Even though I dont play CS, i still watch pro CS matches


----------



## hitesh (Apr 20, 2015)

Nice a CS:GO thread

Any MGE's or DMG's around here ? Would love to add them


----------



## gameranand (Apr 20, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Not a CS player, have always disliked the game starting from the original CS 1.6 but I understand what      [MENTION=57860]thetechfreak[/MENTION]  is talking about.. CS and all it's  sequels removed all the variables that are required for realism.. The result : you get a game that is 100% dependent upon skill to win.. CS is basically a FPS version of the competitiveness that goes on in MOBAs.. I m not saying playing Battlefield or CoD doesnt take skill though...
> In BF/CoD, if an enemy is standing 10 meters away from you, you hipfire .. The bullet MAY or maynot hit him.. Bullets arent a perfect straight up shot when hipfiring in BF or COD, bullets are projectile based (atleast in BF, hence the drop due to gravity).. All this brings in realism but takes away part of the skill requirement.. You may have seen no-scopes on youtube montages, these things exist because of how randomly bullet travels when hipfiring..
> CS on the otherhand is much simpler, with very few variables.. There is no impact of gravity, bullet spread is a pattern which you can memorize for different weapons (and move your mouse in the opposite direction to get perfectly straight multifires) ... That is why it takes a lot of skill to master
> So summary : you aim to  the head, you shoot, bullet travels straight, you win , say gg ez nubs
> ...



This....And this is why I don't play it much.

PPS: Some of my friends also play CS 1.6 and 1.8 (No I don't play with them). I asked them to buy CSGO but well they are the damn pirates.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 21, 2015)

Well CSGO no bullet is 100% accurate & 5v5 matchmaking really pushes a players capability to its limits.  Yes spray we can memorize but even no-scopes are not accurate(anyone who plays it knows its useless other than point blank).

Most of you guys should try it once, pretty sure you'd like it if you like hardcore FPS.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 4, 2015)

*#AchievementUnlocked*

*i.imgur.com/zI6hdGE.jpg


----------



## kunalgujarathi (May 4, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> *#AchievementUnlocked*
> 
> *i.imgur.com/zI6hdGE.jpg



Add me
koolcoolkg


----------



## Lenny (May 15, 2015)

I love this game. I've temporarily stopped playing due to my laptop's gone. I need to get a new one. 

I like using AWP, and M4a1 and of course Ak47


----------



## thetechfreak (May 15, 2015)

hitesh said:


> Nice a CS:GO thread
> 
> Any MGE's or DMG's around here ? Would love to add them



Well know, Allu was once a Nova 2 but he's Silver Elite. I'm stuck in Nova too.


----------



## sutta_boy (May 15, 2015)

hitesh said:


> Nice a CS:GO thread
> 
> Any MGE's or DMG's around here ? Would love to add them



Yeah, DMG here. Add me up : Steam Community :: ?


----------



## kapilove77 (May 15, 2015)

Getting this game soon. Bought 1 for 299 and it's arriving soon.


----------



## hitesh (May 16, 2015)

sutta_boy said:


> Yeah, DMG here. Add me up : Steam Community :: ?



Added you

Name : Raiz


----------



## SunE (May 16, 2015)

sutta_boy said:


> Yeah, DMG here. Add me up : Steam Community :: ?



Added you with my main. My friends have ranked me down a lot. Help me rank up 

Name: T0rN4D0- SuNnY


----------



## kapilove77 (May 16, 2015)

Joining you guyz soon.

*i.imgur.com/UsEm8X5.jpg


----------



## thetechfreak (May 17, 2015)

[MENTION=297767]KAPILLOVE[/MENTION]77 Nice!

Added [MENTION=271279]sutta_boy[/MENTION]

My Steam A/C:

Steam Community :: wuodland


----------



## SunE (May 17, 2015)

[MENTION=57860]thetechfreak[/MENTION] looking forward to playing with you once I get back home later this month.

Others add me if you want
Steam Community :: T0rN4D0 - SuNnY


----------



## thetechfreak (May 17, 2015)

[MENTION=135790]SunE[/MENTION] Yeah. Whenever we both played, either one of us always lagged and the games turned out to be rather funny  Hopefully we do put in a few good games later


----------



## sutta_boy (May 17, 2015)

SunE said:


> Added you with my main. My friends have ranked me down a lot. Help me rank up
> 
> Name: T0rN4D0- SuNnY



That is the trademark of CS, even if you play well your friends are gonna **** **** up for you.


----------



## SunE (May 17, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> [MENTION=135790]SunE[/MENTION] Yeah. Whenever we both played, either one of us always lagged and the games turned out to be rather funny  Hopefully we do put in a few good games later



Yep always lag or n00b team  My college internet sucks balls for playing. Downloading is a different matter altogether though. 

I need to focus on my sem exams currently but CS is always on my mind 

- - - Updated - - -



sutta_boy said:


> That is the trademark of CS, even if you play well your friends are gonna **** **** up for you.



So true.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 18, 2015)

sutta_boy said:


> That is the trademark of CS, even if you play well your friends are gonna **** **** up for you.



I once deranked from Silver 4 to Silver 2 once when playing with a few people in my list. They would yolo rush A-short in dust 2 CT side every time & get picked out by an AWPer(Silvers just love to awp every round).

Mostly played solo queue for getting to Nova but later got a few good ingame friends.


----------



## RCuber (May 18, 2015)

I think I have a free copy of CS:GO, will check and let you guys know.


----------



## kapilove77 (May 18, 2015)

Why didn't u before i bought 1 >.>


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 1, 2015)

[MENTION=135790]SunE[/MENTION] Do you know how can we change our FaceIT region from SEA to EU? Strangely I get 300 ping on SEA(whereas all other games & also official MM I get around 100 max).


----------



## hitesh (Jun 1, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> [MENTION=135790]SunE[/MENTION] Do you know how can we change our FaceIT region from SEA to EU? Strangely I get 300 ping on SEA(whereas all other games & also official MM I get around 100 max).



I think you can't. IIRC some guy on reddit wanted to play on West EU faceit server (he was in EAST EU), but he couldn't do it

You should ask on reddit - Counter-Strike: Global Offensive


----------



## sutta_boy (Jun 2, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> [MENTION=135790]SunE[/MENTION] Do you know how can we change our FaceIT region from SEA to EU? Strangely I get 300 ping on SEA(whereas all other games & also official MM I get around 100 max).



Log into Faceit ---> look at the CS GO 'Play' thingy which is right infront of your eyes ----> there is a gear type thingy on the top right image of CS GO which says 'Play', click on that ----> scroll to cs go and you will get the option to change the region on the right hand side.


----------



## SunE (Jun 3, 2015)

sutta_boy said:


> Log into Faceit ---> look at the CS GO 'Play' thingy which is right infront of your eyes ----> there is a gear type thingy on the top right image of CS GO which says 'Play', click on that ----> scroll to cs go and you will get the option to change the region on the right hand side.



This.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 3, 2015)

^^ Thanks to both

Playing with MGs and DMGs & actually doing quite well. Not ranked up from Nova 2 sadly.


----------



## hitesh (Jun 9, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> ^^ Thanks to both
> 
> Playing with MGs and DMGs & actually doing quite well. Not ranked up from Nova 2 sadly.


You play on Indian or SG server ?
I personally can't play on ind server, the level of toxicity is just too high. 
Sg on the other hand is much much better


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 9, 2015)

hitesh said:


> You play on Indian or SG server ?
> I personally can't play on ind server, the level of toxicity is just too high.
> Sg on the other hand is much much better



My ping is set such that I could get either in compe matches. I do prefer the Indian server for its low ping. I just mute everyone & follow team when they start flaming. Also, I mostly play with friends in lobby(if not 5 people then 2 or 3 atleast)


----------



## hitesh (Jun 9, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> My ping is set such that I could get either in compe matches. I do prefer the Indian server for its low ping. I just mute everyone & follow team when they start flaming. Also, I mostly play with friends in lobby(if not 5 people then 2 or 3 atleast)



That's the correct way to handle it. Good for you


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 9, 2015)

hitesh said:


> That's the correct way to handle it. Good for you



What is your rank? Maybe we can queue for matchmaking together someday.

my steam ID:

Steam Community :: wuodland


----------



## hitesh (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm DMG. Added you (I'm Raiz)


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 9, 2015)

hitesh said:


> I'm DMG. Added you (I'm Raiz)



Done. Gold Nova 3 here. Most the guys I play with are around the MG-DMG rank.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 9, 2015)

I have a spare copy of CS:GO , if anyone wants then PM me.

- - - Updated - - -

CS:GO Code given to [MENTION=129731]Shah[/MENTION]


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 9, 2015)

I wanted


----------



## RCuber (Jun 9, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> I wanted



First Come First Serve!!


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 9, 2015)

FCFS cat is FCFS 

anyway, add me on steam, i have sent request to both you and shah


----------



## kapilove77 (Jun 10, 2015)

Add me too guyz!


----------



## Shah (Jun 10, 2015)

RCuber said:


> I have a spare copy of CS:GO , if anyone wants then PM me.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> CS:GO Code given to [MENTION=129731]Shah[/MENTION]



I haven't redeemed it yet. Please, check your PM and reply back.

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=110244]Nerevarine[/MENTION] added you back


----------



## Shah (Jun 12, 2015)

I redeemed the CS:GO key that [MENTION=2132]RCuber[/MENTION] gave me. I have tried to download the game twice but each time when I restart the computer, the download progress is lost and it again starts from 0%. I can't download it one go also, thanks to my unstable 512kbps BSNL BB.

I wonder if there is any fix to resume the download instead of starting over. Yesterday, I took a copy of "C:\Program Files\Steam\steamapps\downloading" folder before turning off the computer. Can I use that to resume the download? BTW, I have already tried replacing the .patch files. It didn't work either.

If that "downloading" folder copy can't be used, Can anyone help me in finding a Steam backup torrent of this game?


----------



## RCuber (Jun 12, 2015)

Shah said:


> I redeemed the CS:GO key that [MENTION=2132]RCuber[/MENTION] gave me. I have tried to download the game twice but each time when I restart the computer, the download progress is lost and it again starts from 0%. I can't download it one go also, thanks to my unstable 512kbps BSNL BB.
> 
> I wonder if there is any fix to resume the download instead of starting over. Yesterday, I took a copy of "C:\Program Files\Steam\steamapps\downloading" folder before turning off the computer. Can I use that to resume the download? BTW, I have already tried replacing the .patch files. It didn't work either.
> 
> If that "downloading" folder copy can't be used, Can anyone help me in finding a Steam backup torrent of this game?



where do you stay? I can send the game dvd if you want to. it was a retail box.


----------



## Shah (Jun 12, 2015)

RCuber said:


> where do you stay? I can send the game dvd if you want to. it was a retail box.



Steam is gonna update the game anyway even If I install from DVD, right?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 12, 2015)

Shah said:


> Steam is gonna update the game anyway even If I install from DVD, right?


Update is way bigger compared to disc. No point installing from disk :/

And steam should resume the download from where it left off. That's how it happens fr me. Weird in your case.


----------



## Shah (Jun 12, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Update is way bigger compared to disc. No point installing from disk :/
> 
> And steam should resume the download from where it left off. That's how it happens fr me. Weird in your case.



I never had the problem with pause/resume while downloading other games.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 12, 2015)

Shah said:


> Steam is gonna update the game anyway even If I install from DVD, right?



only new patches will be downloaded.. not the whole game.. so saving in atleast some BW for you.


----------



## Shah (Jun 12, 2015)

RCuber said:


> only new patches will be downloaded.. not the whole game.. so saving in atleast some BW for you.



Anyway, I will consider getting the DVD as the last option.

 Will check for any other solutions to resume the download.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 12, 2015)

Shah said:


> Anyway, I will consider getting the DVD as the last option.
> 
> Will check for any other solutions to resume the download.



CSGO been getting small updates daily these days because of operation. That is why your download resets frequently. Whenever an update is pushed existing download is revoked and started fresh. You can try to get it from friends or from cuber unkil.

Imho, valve should find a fix for this.


----------



## Shah (Jun 12, 2015)

Allu Azad said:


> CSGO been getting small updates daily these days because of operation. That is why your download resets frequently. Whenever an update is pushed existing download is revoked and started fresh. You can try to get it from friends or from cuber unkil.
> 
> Imho, valve should find a fix for this.


I have Automatic Updates disabled. So, updates are not the problem in my case, I guess.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 12, 2015)

Shah said:


> I have Automatic Updates disabled. So, updates are not the problem in my case, I guess.



If you download in one go then its not a problem but once you shut down the PC or exit steam then when it starts it searches the server for the game again and download from beginning as the data is modified there. I had similar problem, I just kept my PC on till it completed. 
Steam is kinda weird, what worked for me may or may not work for you but you can always try.


----------



## Shah (Jun 12, 2015)

gameranand said:


> If you download in one go then its not a problem but once you shut down the PC or exit steam then when it starts it searches the server for the game again and download from beginning as the data is modified there. I had similar problem, I just kept my PC on till it completed.
> Steam is kinda weird, what worked for me may or may not work for you but you can always try.



I will try it tomorrow.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 15, 2016)

How do you guys like the new rifles update? I just haven't been able to play like earlier and it has negatively affected how I play(as my play-style involves spray rather than tap/bursts)



> Second Shot
> 
> Today we’re shipping a new accuracy recovery method and new recovery rates for the AK-47, M4A1-S, and M4A4.
> Accuracy Recovery Rate
> ...


----------

